# Bringing in food



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

We're visiting our son next month and wonder if there are any restrictions on bringing in foodstuffs from the UK/ France? Nothing exotic-just a Christmas cake and maybe mincepies-no meat or anything.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I bring food from home (France) every time I come back and I never had any problems as long as it is commercially packaged. If it is not you are taking more of a chance but as a rule if you have just a couple of thing they do not care. Last time they only asked me if I had jam,,which I did not so no big deal. I have to add that I do not go via the US. The problem is the US more than Mexico and make sure everything is in your suitcase not your carry on.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

When I fly in from the US I always bring my favorite foods, like Citlali says, commercially packaged, and never have a problem. I've brought cookies and sandwiches in my carry on too without a problem.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, both. Mine would be homemade. Might just risk it-or eat it!!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the attitude if they do not allow the pie in just eat it right there.. Why don´t you bring the ingredients you cannot find here and the recipe and make it here. May be simpler to carry..


----------

